# Harg gainer, but if i don't train for a week or 2 - I loose muscle mass straight away



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually train 2-3 times a week, I am a hard gainer, over the years i have put on muscle but any time i stop training for 1 week or 2 - I loose mass noticebly - could this be avoided by diet i usually have a good diet and take a protein shake everyday .. anyone help?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

post up your diet and stats/


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

JanaT said:


> I usually train 2-3 times a week, I am a hard gainer, over the years i have put on muscle but any time i stop training for 1 week or 2 - I loose mass noticebly - could this be avoided by diet i usually have a good diet and take a protein shake everyday .. anyone help?


I doubt your muscle is breaking down in that amount of time, i think thats the pump rather than muscle.

As long as your still keeping your cals as high as when your training, you shouldnt be really losing anything in that space of time.


----------



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm 17 - around 65-70kg 5'7 - I'm on my final yr of A-level so can't have large meals during midday.

usually morning : cereal - oats

snacks - tuna sandwich

lunch - chicken tikka sandwiches

protein shake

dinner rice and lamb curry / or pasta


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

its difficult at college, i know! Id go with something similar to the below, not as ideal as can be, but adequate given circumstances

breakfast- 100g oats, 2/3 whole eggs, whey shake

mid morn- 200g lean meat, 2/3 slices w/m bread, 2 boiled eggs

lunch- 100g rice/pasta, 200g lean meat, veg, handful of nuts

mid afternoon- as mid morning

dinner- 250-300g sweet potato, lean protein, veg, nuts

pre bed- 250g quark, 25g PB

you can make your sandwiches and take them with you in a tub. Seperately you can have your lunch made up the night before, take a bag of nuts and your set for the day


----------



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> its difficult at college, i know! Id go with something similar to the below, not as ideal as can be, but adequate given circumstances
> 
> breakfast- 100g oats, 2/3 whole eggs, whey shake
> 
> ...


sorry mate - but whats quark and PB :S ? Would I have the eggs raw?.. thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

JanaT said:


> sorry mate - but whats quark and PB :S .. thanks a lot for the advice


quark is similar to cottage cheese and PB= peanut butter. You wouldnt have to have this though, you could have any meal you like.

as for the eggs, just bang em in the microwave for a couple of minutes or boil them, you could have them raw if you wanted, i wouldnt though.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

JanaT said:


> I'm 17 - around 65-70kg 5'7 - I'm on my final yr of A-level so can't have large meals during midday.
> 
> usually morning : cereal - oats
> 
> ...


Make your meals more calorie dense without them being too big volume wise. Example being you can add coconut milk to your protein shake and bump up the cals quite a lot without it being that much more to eat.

Dried nuts and fruit can be quite calorific too and easy to munch on a whole 100g of it in next to no time.

Also would get some protein into your breakfast, eggs or some whey or other protein source would do nicely.


----------

